# cooking apples



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Please can any of you chefs/cooks out there tell me the best cooking apple (or apples to cook), to buy abroad, (France). I cannot get Bramleys for love nor money and when I ask at the greengrocer (supermarket or otherwise) all I get is a shrug or a pointing finger at the eaters, one grocer said if I wait his wife will be back sometime and she'll know :roll: . It's not that they don't understand, because I speak French (sort of :wink: ) Thank you in advance because I know s/one will know. arh


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish my wife was here to answer as she makes superb apple pies. In fact the French also make wonderful apple pies and not a Bramley used.

The only place you can find a Bramley apple tree is in some Brits gardens. But why?

Ray.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Blackberry and apple jam/ Apple pie/ Curry, the list is endless, I am in the process of trying different varieties but I'd like an "expert"s thoughts.arh


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We manage to find Granny Smiths for crumbles reasonably often, and that does me just fine 

Mind you, we've also used Golden Delicious in crumbles too out of desperation!


Jason


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Everything you want to know about apples - 'The Apple Source Book' - by Susan Clifford and Angela King. ISBN: 978-0340951897

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-Sourc...1893/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289422531&sr=8-1

I'd call it an encyclopedia of apples, runs to over 300 pages packed with recipes etc. According to the cover, 'you could make and eat an apple pie every day for six or more years and not use the same variety twice!'

There's a chapter titled 'The English and their Apples: A Cook's Perspective', but i'm not sure if it's going to be any help with what's available in France?


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Here in the Vale of Evesham, the Howgate Wonder is often said to be a superior cooker to the Bramley. I doubt though that you will be able to find Howgates if there are no Bramleys available over there.

I think the French and also the Americans usually make their pies with a mixture of Coxes and Granny Smith. They hold their shape very well but do not have the acidity of the great British cooker.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately the French don't have the climate for great apples. You've only got to taste a Golden Delicious grown in France and one grown in UK to notice that they are worlds apart.

I don't think- and my mother lived in France for years and never found one- you'll find an apple that " falls" in the same way as a Bramley. The French use firm eating apples for tarts etc and they are lovely but they do keep their shape and are quite sweet.

Your best bet is to take a photo of what you want to cook into your nearest greengrocer and ask the lady behind the counter ! You'll be given enough advice and help from her and everyone else in the shop.

G


----------

